# Classic 99



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Any one ever here of a paint line from Sherwin Williams called Classic 99".
I dont use Sherwin I am a Benjamin Moore kind of guy, but a customer wants me to use this stuff. I guess it like covers in one coat? I am painting white over dark blue and the customer only wants to pay for one coat, I told her that will be unlikley but I guess once she see's how it turns out I can upsell her to two coats! I will be very clear in the contract to so I dont get burnt. I just wanted to know how this stuff actually is.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

It is a midgrade product. If you had to put it in a spot you would label it as SW's 4th best product, With Duration Home, Super Paint and Cashmere all being better products. 

If the homeowner says that it will cover in one coat, I am sure that it will.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Cover dark blue with white in one coat huh? Does she want a light blue instead? :blink:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

dubinpainting said:


> Any one ever here of a paint line from Sherwin Williams called Classic 99".
> I dont use Sherwin I am a Benjamin Moore kind of guy, but a customer wants me to use this stuff. I guess it like covers in one coat? I am painting white over dark blue and the customer only wants to pay for one coat, I told her that will be unlikley but I guess once she see's how it turns out I can upsell her to two coats! I will be very clear in the contract to so I dont get burnt. I just wanted to know how this stuff actually is.


That's just stupid! Don't let the customer control you like that.Let them know that you know what you are talking about.You are the professional! Right?????? So act like it .There is no way in H*ll 1 coat is going to cover.I don't bid anything for 1 coat.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Spray the wall with a 521 tip and it should cover! :whistling2:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Any one ever here of a paint line from Sherwin Williams called Classic 99".
> I dont use Sherwin I am a Benjamin Moore kind of guy, but a customer wants me to use this stuff. I guess it like covers in one coat? I am painting white over dark blue and the customer only wants to pay for one coat, I told her that will be unlikley but I guess once she see's how it turns out I can upsell her to two coats! I will be very clear in the contract to so I dont get burnt. I just wanted to know how this stuff actually is.


I'd walk. My guess is 3 coats. I don't know how deep the blue is, but thats 2 colours on opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Classic 99 is a great workhorse product, I use it often with excellent results. In my opinion it does what it says it will do, and covers better than the costlier SW products.
Surely not in one coat though.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

20 years ago Classic 99 was the top SW interior product...bascially the same as promar 200. Goes on well, covers fine but I agree..no white over dark blue. I too believe that many of the newer lines are no better than the old just more costly. I keep reading on this forum all of the complaints about Aura, and the new voc SW paints as well. Actually I used to buy my customers promar200 instead of Classic 99..it was the same and cheaper. btw, I've always been a hands on painter and have used tons of these products over the years in high end homes.


----------



## jm1841 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great mid-range product like WisePainter said. One coat is pretty optomistic for a dark blue-to-white swap however, even with the proper mil build. Your chances would be better with SW Superpaint.


----------



## SW-TX (May 16, 2010)

Duration Home should do it in 2 coats...if you havent tried it u need to its works really good and covers and hides better than anything we have


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Why not buy a quart and roll on a sample? Will end the debate with the HO.........


----------



## jm1841 (Apr 7, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Why not buy a quart and roll on a sample? Will end the debate with the HO.........



Classic 99 doesn't come in quarts . But otherwise would be a great idea.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Why so upset Aaron? Classic 99 is a good prudruct. Actually camparable to superpaint. Ask a sw paint rep. Aaron is right though. I wouldnt get a brush out if more than one coat wasnt agreed on. Maybe three. In fact it sounds like a small job so just tell her to f**k off. Now Im upset! Thanks Aaron.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Hopefully it's better then **** Aura. It took me 4 gallon's to cover dark blue with pink at $50.00 a gallon for paint that's really not even all that.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

the stuff is junk i.m.o. Im sure it has it's place though...


----------

